# Crazy Mexican aliens ... no not what you think



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Video: Ufo Falls Into Mexico Volcano!? [English Subtitles]

Say whaaaaaa??


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I didn't see it fall into the Volcano it only appeared to do so. The video was grainy so I couldn't examine the pixels. 

That being said I'm certain that it's the end of the world. PM me if you want to get rid of your possessions, especially money.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup 2012 baby, the end is nigh. Ill take your fish while you all evacuate to those great big top secret arcs their building.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha, well i have been watching so much walking dead that I think i have a pretty good plan for the zombie apocalypse, however Im still working on the "aliens" game plan... most likely i will seek refuge on hornby island, I will gather all the hippies , those who resist will be buried to the neck at low tide as an offering , and for those who specialize in "farming" a specific plant they will be spared... 
muhahaha 

at least when the end game plays out , we will most likely be taking a "nap" or at very least enjoying snacks...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd go down fighting!!! I'll end up sleeping long enough if I buy the ticket.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

macframalama said:


> haha, well i have been watching so much walking dead that I think i have a pretty good plan for the zombie apocalypse, however Im still working on the "aliens" game plan... most likely i will seek refuge on hornby island, I will gather all the hippies , those who resist will be buried to the neck at low tide as an offering , and for those who specialize in "farming" a specific plant they will be spared...
> muhahaha
> 
> at least when the end game plays out , we will most likely be taking a "nap" or at very least enjoying snacks...


My dad has a cabin there


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I love home baked snacks, cookies, brownies, amazing how baked goods can put me to sleep so quickly


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Clearly wasn't a small comet since it still has a consistent "trail\tail". Don't know how asteroids work with all their metails though.

Still looks like a trip to me though dude.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

who knows fake/real its weird either way but that is a legit news station over there


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Its just a tampon falling into a volcano.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> who knows fake/real its weird either way but that is a legit news station over there


How do you know its legit? Even so it could have been the news April 01.

How many were there trying to convince the world that it's real? 5-6?

If indeed it was real CNN or other major news sites would have picked it up. Anyways sightings of that nature go back into the 1980's. Here's a few links!

UFO - Colima Volcano, Mexico, 1987 - YouTube

UFO - 2008 - (02-27) - Popocatépetl Volcano, Mexico 02 - YouTube

UFO 'V' Fleet Formation Caught Over Iceland Volcano 2010 Epic - YouTube

UFO OVER SAKURAJIMA / JAPAN (VOLCANO AREA) (13 MARCH 2011) - YouTube


----------

